# pic of my black rhom



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

hiya all,i promised i would put a pic of my black rhom when i got d chance,its not the best pic,but its the best i could do at the moment.
he was dark grey wen i got him,but as soon as i added black gravel he eventually turned black.

just wana know what you guys think!!!!!!


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

nice rhom rampage

Hes nice and thick and evil lookin


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom, how big?


----------



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

he is 10" mate,and ur rite but trust me the picture doesnt do him full justice.











henry 79 said:


> nice rhom, how big?
> [snapback]1099893[/snapback]​


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

looks mean.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Temperment?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Piranha Picture and Video


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Thats a tough looking fish man, nice one. I've heard how this black gravel transforms the Rhom's colour and I would like to get some but I'm in the prokcess of getting a bigger tank so I'm holding it out for the minute.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

He looks awesome


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice rhom


----------



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

thnxs folks,glad u think he looks the biz,coz he is stil settling in at the moment,jus gana give him time,but he does look evil and the previous owner told me he does act it,i aint seen nothing yet,apart from him attacking my net wen i got too close to him.lol

anyway keep your honest opinions cumin in take care


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I just bought a small 2-3" rhom- when he gets bigger i cant wait for him to turn black. But i also heard if you use white gravel they will turn white- is this true? That would be awesome


----------



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

hiya folks,glad u like my rhom pic,and i have also heard the same if u use white gravel,he shud turn lighter.

keep browsing :rasp:



deezdrama said:


> I just bought a small 2-3" rhom- when he gets bigger i cant wait for him to turn black. But i also heard if you use white gravel they will turn white- is this true? That would be awesome
> [snapback]1101550[/snapback]​


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

I Can't telll the pic is very poor quality


----------



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

wel mate am sorry i did say it was a poor pic,its coz i have to let me rhom settle so have to keep him in darkness not got a tank light setup,yet as i am looking for a new tank new sumthing slighty bigger than i got,anyway other people seem to think he looks fab,so am happy wit tht,dnt worry wen i can get a better pic i wil. thnxs for looking anyway











STREGA said:


> I Can't telll the pic is very poor quality
> [snapback]1103904[/snapback]​


----------

